# Finally Hypo but.......



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't seem to get off my beta blocker (which I take 10 mgs 2x per day). My TSH currently is 43.03 and my T4 is 0.25. Why won't my heart settle down? I have tried going long stretches without taking it but I start getting rapid heartbeats again. I will check my pulse and it will be like 90-95 bpm.

Is that just a side effect of coming off the beta blocker? Will that eventually go away?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Hun:

Your TSH sounds very high which is probably why you are still having heart issues. Is the doctor the one taking you off the beta blocker? What is he/she doing to get that TSH down? I don't think you are going to stop having heart palps until you get your TSH down into a low range (which it would help if you gave the ranges for your last blood test results).


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had to wean myself off very slowly. I split the pills to accomplish this.

Renee


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just under the assumption that when you go hypo the heart problems went away and there is no more use for a beta blocker. I guess that is not true?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> I can't seem to get off my beta blocker (which I take 10 mgs 2x per day). My TSH currently is 43.03 and my T4 is 0.25. Why won't my heart settle down? I have tried going long stretches without taking it but I start getting rapid heartbeats again. I will check my pulse and it will be like 90-95 bpm.
> 
> Is that just a side effect of coming off the beta blocker? Will that eventually go away?


What is your doctor doing to get that TSH down? Hyper and hypo "both" cause arrhythmia and palpitations of the heart.

What is your diagnosis? Why were you put on the beta-blocker in the first place. Were you hyper?


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes I was hyper. Did RAI, 10 weeks later I'm finally hypo. Just started Levoxyl 7 days ago to get my TSH down.


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was not aware that "both" cause arrhythmia and palpitations of the heart. Thank you for answering my question.


----------

